

GAGA-2 - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/01/gaga-2.html?

======
mryan
Although I'm sure the guidelines did not specifically state the antenna should
be made from Ikea straws, this line made me smile:

    
    
        So in keeping with the guidelines I've made a new antenna
        of the same 1/4 wave design out of Ikea drinking straws
        and copper wire salvaged from this project.
    

GAGA-1 was great, I'm looking forward to seeing how GAGA-2 fails.

Would you mind sharing approximately how much GAGA-2 has/will cost?

